# Projekt Hochteich 2016



## Teichfreund_Kr (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin der Jan und habe jetzt von meiner verlobten das OK bekommen, nach unserer Hochzeit im Juni 2016 mit dem umgestalten des Gartens zu beginnen. Wir möchten gerne die Terrasse ca. 2,5 m zum Garten hin verlängern und einen Teich haben, der direkt an diese anschließt.

Und da kommt Ihr ins Spiel, ich habe in meiner Kindheit mehrere Teich bei/mit meinen Eltern im Garten gebaut, allerdings sehr primitiv und ohne Filterung.
Mit „richtigen“ Teichen habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung und brauch eure Hilfe bei der Planung. Theoretisch befasse ich mich seit ca. 8 Jahren ( seit 2008 stiller Mitleser hier im Forum) mit dem Thema Koihaltung.

So nun zu meiner Planung:

Es soll ein Hochteich für Kois werden, wobei meine zukünftige im Sommer bestimmt das ein oder andere mal den Teich zum Schwimmen „missbrauchen“ wird.
Es ist geplant den Teich nach und nach mit ca. 30-40 Koi´s zu besetzen.

Warum Hochteich?

Unsere Terrasse ist zur Zeit ca. 75 cm über dem Niveau des Grundstücks und wird nach der Vergrößerung bei ca. + 95cm liegen. So dass das Teichniveau nachher auf ca. + 75 cm liegen wird.
Der Filterkeller würde dann unter dem Terrassenanbau platz finden.
Es ist geplant den Teich und Filterkeller mit Beton- Schalsteinen zu bauen und mit 50 mm Styrodur zu dämmen.

Der Teich wird nachher eine Fläche von ca. 55 m² und ein Volumen von ~ 100 m³ aufweisen. Die 2 tiefen Bereiche sollen ca. 2 – 2,2 m tief und der Flachbereich ca. 1 m tief werden.

Geplant ist eine Filterung über TF, mehrere Biokammern mit Helix / Japanmatte ( Wie viel m³ Biofilter brauche ich da? 10 m³?) und einen „Pflanzenfilter“ in einem Schwerkraftsystem.

Das Wasser soll über 3 BA´s ( 2x DN 150 und 1x DN 110) und 2 Skimmern DN 110 dem Filter zugeführt werden und über 3 Rückläufe (DN 63 oder DN 75?) und den Pflanzenfilter in den Teich zurück geleitet werden, so dass 2 gegenläufige Strömungen entstehen. Das Wasser soll über Rohrpumpen oder LH bewegt werden.

Hier ist noch ein Bild vom Garten, auf dem man auch sieht, das der Bereich ( Halbschatten) in den der Teich kommt, kaum Blätter im Herbst abbekommt

 

und 2 Bilder meiner bisherigen Planung.

 

 

Ich werde mich demnächst in den passenden Foren bei Detail- Fragen melden.

Ich hoffe ich habe in der Beschreibung jetzt nichts vergessen und würde mich über Anregungen, Kommentare und Verbesserungsvorschläge freuen.


Gruß


Jan

.


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den nun schreibenden Usern! 



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> Wie viel m³ Biofilter brauche ich da?



Das hängt von deinem Fütterungsverhalten ab. Je nachdem wie viel du fütterst, entsprechend ausreichend Filtermedien benötigst Du. Dazu gibt es an verschiedenen Stellen diverse Rechner, womit sich ein Anhalt einholen lässt. Entsprechend deinem Bedarf an Filtermedien, entsprechend groß sollten die einzelnen Kammern sein. Ich habe z.Bsp. mal gelesen, dass eine Helixkammer nur zu 30 % des eigentlichen Volumens gefüllt werden sollte.



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 3 BA´s ( 2x DN 150 und 1x DN 110)


Bist Du dir sicher mit den BA's in DN 150? Kleidest Du den Teich dann mit PE-Folie oder Gfk oder PVC-Folie aus? Ich persönlich kenne BA in DN 150 eigentlich nur aus dem PE-Bereich, wobei es keine richtigen BA sind, sondern eher nur Anschlussstücke. 



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 3 Rückläufe (DN 63 oder DN 75?)





Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> Rohrpumpen oder LH



Das sollte definitiv im Vorfeld geklärt sein. *???*

Bei Rohrpumpen sind meistens auch größere Querschnitte mit mind. DN 75, häufig aber DN 110 vorhanden. Bei Luftheber wird es mit 3 Rückläufen gar nicht so richtig funktionieren und die Querschnitte sollten dann mind. bei DN 110 im Rücklauf liegen.

Aber um all das zu klären, ist ja noch genügend Zeit.  Wichtig wäre auch die Frage, welches Volumen möchtest Du tatsächlich umwälzen?


----------



## juerg_we (18. Juni 2015)

Auch von mir ein hallo,
schau mal wie ich das angegangen bin
vieleicht sind ja ein paar anregungen dabei
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichumbau-neugestaltung.30801/

gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zacky, 

genau wegen diesen Details frage ich euch hier. ;-) 
Wie in meiner doch etwas länger geworden Projekt Vorstellung schon geschrieben, habe ich mit Teichtechnik keine Erfahrung. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Das hängt von deinem Fütterungsverhalten ab. Je nachdem wie viel du fütterst, entsprechend ausreichend Filtermedien benötigst Du. Dazu gibt es an verschiedenen Stellen diverse Rechner, womit sich ein Anhalt einholen lässt. Entsprechend deinem Bedarf an Filtermedien, entsprechend groß sollten die einzelnen Kammern sein. Ich habe z.Bsp. mal gelesen, dass eine Helixkammer nur zu 30 % des eigentlichen Volumens gefüllt werden sollte.



Das mit den 30% habe ich auch schon mal gelesen. Das Wasser soll ca. 1x/Std. umgewälzt werden, da brauche ich bestimmt viel Volumen in den Filterkammern damit die Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht zu hoch wird. Aber damit beschäftige ich mich erst später, Platz genug habe ich ja im Filterkeller.



Zacky schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher mit den BA's in DN 150? Kleidest Du den Teich dann mit PE-Folie oder Gfk oder PVC-Folie aus? Ich persönlich kenne BA in DN 150 eigentlich nur aus dem PE-Bereich, wobei es keine richtigen BA sind, sondern eher nur Anschlussstücke.



Diese Angaben zu den BA´s und den Rückleitungen habe ich aus dem Koi-Atlas entnommen. Wenn ich jetzt nur 110er BA´s nehme benötige ich ja 7 Stück oder so + die 2 Skimmer.  Das sind ne Menge Rohre / Schieber etc. mal schauen ich habe ja glücklicherweise noch Zeit. 
Als Abdichtung werde ich PE- Folie einsetzen da mein Cousin Dachdecker ist und sehr oft PE- Folie schweißt muss er mir hierbei helfen.

Zur Frage Rohrpumpe oder LH?
Eigentlich wollte ich mit einer Rohrpumpe arbeiten, aber das Luftheberprinzip scheint ja auch zuverlässig bei großen Volumenströmen zu funktionieren, und wenn mann dabei auch noch Energie spart um so besser. Aber da muss ich auch nochmal die Experten fragen.

@Jürgen B. 

Einen sehr schönes Projekt das du da gestemmt hast. Aber ich werde wohl auf Beton zurück greifen, da ich da ganz gute Beziehungen habe. Wobei ich deine Filterkonstruktion mit den Einsätzen sehr interessant finde.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Zacky (18. Juni 2015)

Bezüglich des Filtervolumens und der Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit gibt es mittlerweile sehr viel verschiedene Meinungen, da auch der technische Standard bzw. die Filtermedien alle um Welten effektiver geworden sind. Ganz früher hieß es, das es 10 % vom Teichvolumen sein sollten. Davon ist man eigentlich schon länger abgekommen, da man hier auch von einer Umwälzung von 1 x 2 Stunden ausgegangen ist. Die Meisten ziehen mittlerweile 1 x 1 Stunde durch den Filter, wobei sich die Umwälzrate auch nach deinen Rohrleitungen vom Teich zum Filter richten sollte.

Das können wir dann aber noch etwas detaillierter auseinandernehmen. 

Das mit den Bodenabläufen - ok, aus dem Koi-Atlas (muss ich gestehen, kenne ich nicht) nag sein, aber wie ich sagte, ich kenne keine standardisierten BA in DN 150. Bei PE-Auskleidung gibt es sicherlich dann Alternativen mit PE-Rohren in entsprechenden Querschnitten, aber bedenke, dass die BA mit Deckel versehen werden sollten.

Rohrpumpe oder Luftheber ist auch ein recht umfangreiches Thema, was man gerne auch separat besprechen (schreiben) kann.


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo da bin ich mal wieder, mit ein paar neuen Fragen die sich während der weiteren Planung ergeben haben. 

1. Müssen die Rückläufe zum Teich frostfrei verlegt werden? Dann lägen die Rückläufe ja auf einer Tiefe von ca. 1,4 bis 1,6 m, oder führe ich sie dann auf dieser Tiefe in den Teich ein und gehe dann mit dem Rohr im Teich wieder nach oben um flacher einzuleiten?

2. Ich werde jetzt wohl mit 7 BA´s und 2 Skimmern in DN 110 arbeiten. Ich habe keine Lust mir eigene BA´s zu bauen und nachher evtl. Probleme zu bekommen. Wie soll ich Sie anordnen? 

  

3. Wie Tief soll ich den "Pflanzenfilter" Planen? In den Planzenfilter sollen Pflanzen gesetzt werden, die hoch wachsen und so im Sommer einen Natürlichen Sichtschutz du den Nachbarn bilden. Der PF wird duch gefiltertes Wasser gespeist und die Pflanzen sollen ohne Substrat eingesetzt werden. 

4. Die biologische Filterung soll in mehreren Kammern erfogen. Wie viele Kammern soll ich vorsehen und mit welchen Filtermedien. Ich habe geplant je eine Kammer mit Helix bewegt und unbewegt zu machen. Brauche ich noch eine dritte Kammer? ( Filtermaterial?) Das Filtervolumen habe ich mit ca. 12m³ geplant. 

5. Zum  Thema LH oder Rohrpumpe werde ich gleich noch einen seperaten Beitrag im Technikforum erstellen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jan,
Wie auch schon einige vor mir habe ich da noch vorab ein paar Fragen.
Wie planst du deine Vorfilterung?
eine Pflanzenfilterung macht nur Sinn, wenn das Teichwasser zuvor durch eine mechanische Reinigung, quasi einem vernünftigen Teichfilter vorgereinigt wird. So kann der Teichfilter den Schmutz entfernen und die Pflanzen das wofür sie auch geeignet sind: Phosphat und Nitrat

Gruß Ikke


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ikke,

wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist zur mechanischen Vorfilterung ist ein Trommelfilter geplant. Dannach Kommt die biologische Filterung und dann soll ein Teil des Wassers durch den PF wieder zurück in den Teich geleitet werden.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> Hallo Ikke,
> 
> wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist zur mechanischen Vorfilterung ist ein Trommelfilter geplant. Dannach Kommt die biologische Filterung und dann soll ein Teil des Wassers durch den PF wieder zurück in den Teich geleitet werden.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry nicht richtig gelesen, einfach zu warm bei uns 36 Grad.
Hatte den TF als Teichfilter gesehen .


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (4. Juli 2015)

Ist ja kein Thema.

Ich bin auch mit den Temparaturen am kämpfen, hier haben wir knapp 40°C. Und ich kann mich nicht mal im Pool abkühlen, da ich letzte Woche den Blinddarm raus bekommen habe.


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jan.



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 1. Müssen die Rückläufe zum Teich frostfrei verlegt werden? Dann lägen die Rückläufe ja auf einer Tiefe von ca. 1,4 bis 1,6 m...?



Frostfrei ist gängig ausreichend in einer Tiefe von 60-80 cm...je nach Region. Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn alle Leitungen so weit möglich im Frotschutzbereich liegen. Wenn der Filter im WInter durchläuft, ist das Risiko des Einfrierens deutlich geringer.



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 2. Ich werde jetzt wohl mit 7 BA´s und 2 Skimmern in DN 110 arbeiten. Ich habe keine Lust mir eigene BA´s zu bauen und nachher evtl. Probleme zu bekommen. Wie soll ich Sie anordnen?



Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, deine Skizze zu kopieren und hätte die Frage nach den Maßen der einzelnen Bereiche. Kommt an die Engstelle noch eine Stufe oder ist dort alles ein Boden!? Dann könnte man ggf.auch eine Anzahl an BA berücksichtigen. Ich finde 7 BA und 2 Skimmer ganz schön viel und dafür wird es kaum einen normal hergestellten Trommler geben (glaube ich).

 



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 3. Wie Tief soll ich den "Pflanzenfilter" Planen? In den Planzenfilter sollen Pflanzen gesetzt werden, die hoch wachsen und so im Sommer einen Natürlichen Sichtschutz du den Nachbarn bilden. Der PF wird duch gefiltertes Wasser gespeist und die Pflanzen sollen ohne Substrat eingesetzt werden.



In welcher Aufbauweise willst Du den Pflanzenfilter machen? Da gibt es verschiedene Ansichten zu einem Pflanzenfilter, was ein Pflanzenfilter ist und wie dieser aufgebaut werden sollte. 



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 4. Die biologische Filterung soll in mehreren Kammern erfogen. Wie viele Kammern soll ich vorsehen und mit welchen Filtermedien. Ich habe geplant je eine Kammer mit Helix bewegt und unbewegt zu machen. Brauche ich noch eine dritte Kammer? ( Filtermaterial?) Das Filtervolumen habe ich mit ca. 12m³ geplant.



Je nach Besatzdichte und Fütterungsverhalten, sollte die entsprechende Menge an Biomedien genommen werden. Biomedien in einem Biobehälter sollten max. 1/3 des Volumens zu Behälter betragen. (so mein Kenntnisstand) Wenn Du diese Werte ermittelt hast, kannst Du deine Größe und Anzahl an Behältern ermitteln. 12 m³ Filtervolumen ist schon ganz ordentlich, aber evtl. auch zu groß.



Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> 5. Zum  Thema LH oder Rohrpumpe werde ich gleich noch einen seperaten Beitrag im Technikforum erstellen



Ich habe ihn schon kurz angelesen und würde auch noch antworten wollen,  habe aber heute keine Lust mehr. Sorry...


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

zu1. Das Problem ist ja, das ich einen Hochteich bauen möchte bei dem der Wasserstand auf ca. +75cm liegt. Daher müsste ich die Rückläufe in der großen Tiefe in den Teich führen, wenn ich die frostfrei verlegen müsste. ( 75 + 60 cm = 135 cm)

zu2. An der Engstelle kommt keine Stufe mehr. Im Verlauf der Planung wurde die flache Stelle von der Engstelle in die Rundung oben rechts verlegt. Die Tiefe soll ca. 2m betragen und auf der Stufe ca. 1 m.
 

Wenn ich das Teichvolumen ca. 1x/h umwälzen möchte benötige ich wenn ich pro BA 14m³ und pro Skimmer 8m³ rechne diese Anzahl ( Ich habe nen Rechenfehler gemach, es würden auch 6 BA und 2 Skimmer ausreichen). Beim Sprick TRI 200 sind 7 110er Anschlüsse vorhanden, evtl. kann mann da noch 1 mehr dranmachen oder ich muss erst eine Sammelkammer bauen und von da in den TF gehen.

zu3. Der PF soll in erster Liene einen Sichtschutz ergeben mit dem Effekt, das die Pflanzen noch Nitrat/ Phospaht etc. aus dem Wasser aufnehmen.

zu4. Ich habe mal ca. 10% des Teichvolumens angenommen. Ich bräuchte bei dem geplanten Besatz (durchschnittlich 60cm) ca. 1000l __ Hel-x wenn ich mit 2% vom Körpergewicht im Sommer füttern möchte. Hätte aber gerne noch Puffer nach oben, mann weiß ja nie. ( Wachtum der Fische und Anzahl)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen.
Ich möchte gerne so wenig Fehler wie möglich beim Bau machen, der Teich soll ja ein paar Jahre laufen ohne das ich nach kuzer Zeit schon wieder umbauen muss.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Ich hätte da noch ein ganz anderes Problem im Blick.
Der Hochteich soll ca. 75 cm über Niveau sein, richtig?
Bekommst du den Wasserdruck, alleine durch eine senkrecht gemauerte Wand, selbst wenn die betoniert ist, gehalten?

Ich hatte so was auch geplant und mich dann mit unseren Bauingenieuren unterhalten.
Die waren alle der Meinung, das die Wand auf der Außenseite abgeschrägt abgefangen werden müsste. Vergleichbar einer Talsperre, die zudem noch abgerundet zum Wasser steht.

Soweit ich weiß, beträgt die Dichte für Wasser 1000kg/qm.
Demnach hättest du einen Wasserdruck von ca. 30 Tonnen, die deine Wände abfangen müssten, und das als ruhendes Gewässer!
Will deine Zukünftige da noch drin schwimmen, steigt der Druck natürlich an.

Bin gespannt, wie die anderen das sehen.


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Pierre,

Mit dem Wasserdruck mache ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen. 17,5 er Schalsteine mit Stahl bewehrt und ein umlaufender Ringanker sollte eigentlich die Kraft aufnehmen. Der Wasserdruck wird ja uf den ganzen Umfang des Teiches verteilt. 
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe beträgt der Druck bei einer Wassertiefe von 75 cm 0,075bar, da würde ich mir bei einem Aquarium mit einer Hohe von 75 cm und einer 10-12 mm Glasscheibe mehr sorgen machen. 
Aber ich sprche nochmal mit meinem Bruder der ist Architekt, mal schauen was der dazu sagt. 

Sollte ich da falsch liegen, klärt mich bitte auf.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2015)

Hi Jan.

Die Leitungen können dann ja nicht wirklich im Frostschutzbereich eingebaut werden. Dann würde ich sie wohl auch irgendwie einpacken und dämmen. Sollte der Filter im Sommer wie Winter durchlaufen, wird ein Einfrieren der Leitungen evtl. eher die Ausnahme sein, aber nicht unmöglich.

Bei den BA habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie max. in einem Radius von 1m - 1,50m gut arbeiten und daher die stets angepriesene optimale Strömung zusätzlich notwendig wird.

Du möchtest dein gesamtes Teichvolumen von 100 m³ in einer Stunde durch den Filter ziehen, was bei deinem scheinbaren Besatz und dem Futtermengen schon ratsam wäre. Aber mit einem Luftheber in meinen Augen bei deiner Konstellation nicht unbedingt machbar. Dazu kann ich aber gerne noch etwas genauer in deinem LH-Thread schreiben.


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. ( auch im LH- Thread)

Geplant ist, den Filter auch im Winter durchlaufen zu lassen, dann jedoch mit gedrosselter Leistung. Ich habe mir vorgestellt im Winter nur ein Pumpe laufen zu lassen und dann die BA´s wechselweise zu benutzen, da mir sonst der Flow in den Rohrleitungen fehlen würde. 

Zum Besatz: Ich werde bestimmt nicht mit der Menge an Koi anfangen, ich wollte so mit 10-15 Stk. anfangen und dann nach und nach neue Fische zusetzen. Aber da ich mich kenne plane ich lieber etwas groszügiger.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Juli 2015)

Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre,
> 
> Mit dem Wasserdruck mache ich mir eigentlich keine sorgen. 17,5 er Schalsteine mit Stahl bewehrt und ein umlaufender Ringanker sollte eigentlich die Kraft aufnehmen. Der Wasserdruck wird ja uf den ganzen Umfang des Teiches verteilt.



Den kleinen aber feinen Zusatz mit Stahl und Ringanker hatte ich vermisst. 
So sehe ich da auch nicht das Problem.

Aber bin gespannt was der Architekt sagt.


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2015)

Teichfreund_Kr schrieb:


> Zum Besatz: Ich werde bestimmt nicht mit der Menge an Koi anfangen, ich wollte so mit 10-15 Stk. anfangen und dann nach und nach neue Fische zusetzen. Aber da ich mich kenne plane ich lieber etwas groszügiger.


 
Das ist auch gut so. Wenn Du anfangs weniger Fisch im Teich hast, bedarf es auch nicht gleich der gesamten Menge an Biomedien. Wenn der Filter groß genug ist, kannst Du immer noch nachfüllen, was ich auch sinnvoller finde. Zu viel Biomedien sind auch nicht immer gut, wenn sie nicht genutzt werden.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jan

Tolles Projekt! Bin jetzt schon auf den Bericht vom Bau gespannt!
Wenn Du Bedenken mit dem einfrieren der Leitungen hast und nicht so tief gehen willst/kannst, solltest du ggf. in den gefährdeten Teil eine Dachrinnenheizung 
http://www.etherma.com/de/dachrinnenheizung/ oder ähnliches, einziehen.

Und hast du alternativ zu den ganzen Bodenabläufen schon mal an Sedimentfallen gedacht? 
z.B. ähnlich wie Martin (Heidelberger) bei seinem Schwimmteich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-neubau-2014.40876/





Da du die Folie eh einschweißen willst, kann man das sicher gut kombinieren.
Und dann kannst du mit nur wenigen Leitung (mit entsprechenden DN) auf deinen Filter gehen.

Nur so ein Gedanke!

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (6. Juli 2015)

@ Pierre 
Ich werde dir / euch bescheit geben was mein Bruder meint, aber ich bn ja nicht der erste der einen Hochteich mit 17,5er Schalsteinen baut, daher gehe ich mal davon aus das es schon passen wird.

@ Zacky 
Genau so hatte ich es auch vor ich werde erst mal klein anfangen und dann nach und nach beim __ Hel-x aufstocken.

@ Knut 
Vielen Dank, ich werde auf jedenfall eine Baudoku hier machen wenn es soweit ist.
Das mit der Dachrinnenheizung ist eine gute Idee, und wir haben sogar ein Kundenkonto bei Etherma. ( vielleicht kann ich da nen guten Preis aushandeln)
Das mit der Sedimentfalle hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt, jedoch hat mich das NG System für Fischteiche ( speziell zur Koi Haltung) nicht überzeugt. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Teichfreund_Kr (17. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Planung ist nun wieder weiter voran geschritten.

 

Zu 99% werde ich den Teich jetzt wie max171266 aus Trapezblechen bauen und die Filterkammer unter der Terrasse wird aus 24,5 cm Betonschalsteinen errichtet.

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, nachdem ich mir in Arcen mal die angebotenen Pumpen angeschaut und mit den Herstellen gesprochen habe, 2 Pumpen anstelle von Lufthebern einzusetzen. Ich habe errechnet, das ich einen Druckverlust von ca. 80 cm im System habe, und ich mit den 2 ursprünglich geplanten Linn stationär nicht mehr genug Flow bekomme und wahrscheinlich 2 Flowfriend Pro einsetzen werde.

Wie berechne ich eigentlich die Druckverluste in der Rohrleitung, muss ich alle Druckverluste der einzelnen Leitungen zusammen addieren oder reicht es wenn ich von der „schlechtesten“ Rohrleitung ausgehe? ( Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine)

Wenn ich alle Druckverluste der BA´s, Skimmer, Rückläufe und Verrohrung im Filterkeller ( worst case, ich habe extra mehr Bögen gerechnet als nachher tatsächlich benötigt werden) zusammen addiere komme ich auf ca. 80 cm Höhendifferenz zwischen Teich und Pumpenkammer.

Die Vorfilterung wird über einen EBF erfolgen, ob Selbstbau oder ein gekaufter steht noch nicht fest. Die Tauch- UVC´s werden direkt im EBF integriert.

Was mir noch etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist der Aufbau der Filterkammer und die Durchströmung im Teich.

Geplant ist folgender Aufbau der Filterkammer:

 

Soll ich mit den BA´s und Skimmern von einer Sammelkammer oder direkt in den EBF gehen? Vom EBF gehe ich dann in die erste der 3 Filterkammern dort wird mittig im oberen Bereich das Wasser über 2 DN 200 nach unten in die 2te Kammer geleitet, von der 2ten in die 3te Kammer genauso. Die 3te Kammer dient als Reservekammer und bleibt erst mal leer, dort kann ich ggf. wenn wir in ein paar Jahren einen neue Heizung bekommen einen Wärmetauscher installieren.

In Kammer 1 und 2  werden __ Hel-x o.ä. gefüllt einmal ruhend geflutet und einmal bewegt, beides natürlich ausreichend belüftet. Die Kammern sollen gemauert werden und je ca. 3-4 m³ Volumen haben so komme ich auf ca. 10% Filtervolumen und denke das durch die relativ hohe Verweildauer des Wassers im Filter eine gute biologische Filterung erreicht wird.

Der geplante „Pflanzenfilter“ soll auch gebaut werden, kann aber jederzeit vom Teich entkoppelt werden, sollte es Probleme geben.

Was meint Ihr wie sollte ich die Rückläufe im Teich platzieren damit ich 2 gegenläufige Strömungen erhalte? Wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte den Teich ausreichend zu durchströmen, muss ich halt zusätzliche Strömungspumpen einsetzen um den Dreck zu den BA´s zu befördern.

   

An der Teichform kann ich leider nichts mehr ändern, da meine bessere Hälfte, die die Baugenehmigung erteilt, alle Vorschläge zu geänderten und anderen Teichformen ablehnt.



Über das Thema Winterabdeckung habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Es wir später eine Abdeckung in Form eines demontierbaren Wintergartens aus Alu und Doppelstegplatten gebaut, dadurch kann ich auch im Winter die Fische gut beobachten und Zeit bei Ihnen verbringen.

Solange dieser Wintergarten noch nicht fertig gestellt ist, wird der Teich im Winter mit Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt.

  

Was meint Ihr kann/wird das so funktionieren oder sind in meiner Planung grundlegende Fehler vorhanden?


----------



## meinereiner (17. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Jan,

wenn deine Rohrleitungen sozusagen parallel liegen, dann addieren sich die Druckverluste nicht, der Gesamtdruckverlust wird weniger.
Also, du hättest z.B. zwei Leitungen, die in einer Sammelkammer münden. Jede Leitung hätte laut Druckverlustrechner einen Druckverlust der 10 Zentimeter entsprechen würde, dann wäre der Gesamtdruckverlust tatsächlich nur 5 Zentimeter. 

Servus
 Robert


----------

